

Pivot, don't jump to a new vision - DeusExMachina
http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2009/06/pivot-dont-jump-to-new-vision.html

======
DenisM
Most valuable article on HN in recent times, and it got only two upvotes. How
sad.

